# KSB temps during heatwave



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

Hiya, 

My Kenyan Sand Boa usually has temps of about 26 in the cool end and 30 in the warm end, with a hot spot of 35.
In the current heatwave his hot spot has stayed at 35 but his cool end has raised to match the ambient temperature of the room and is staying at around 30.
Is this safe? If not, what can I do?

thanks,
Danni


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

I'm having similar issues with not-very-cool cool ends, but from what I've read it's seemingly not anything to unduly worry about as it's only temporary and is still within the comfort/safe zone for the snake, it just removes, for a while, their ability to have a choice of cooler environment - so they might be a little restless. Important, if you aren't already, to provide a damp hide of some sort at the "cool" end in any case, as that can really help them regulate their temperature and feel more comfortable.
Apparently in Australia where heatwaves can cause ambients into the 40s, that can cause big problems and there it's advised not to feed snakes during such a heatwave (unless they are kept in an air-conditioned environment) as the digestion process can overheat them further and cause death.

At least the electricity bills are a bit lower for now...


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I keep most of my pythons in the attic. Went up to 34oC ambient yesterday. Slightly cooler in the vivs.
This was with 2 small desk fans running, and a wet towel draped over a chair, and me occasionally dribbling water out the window over the south facing roof tiles.
Blind across the velux window was measured at 54oC

The ‘snake room’ doubles as my son’s bedroom, so any cooling effect also helps him come bedtime.

Was out today, but got my Dad to drop in and check on them. 

Monday next week is forecast to be even hotter.


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

Thanks both for your input! I’ll definitely try and get some fans on the poor little guy. He has a UVB light and a heat lamp- on thermostat so the top temps don’t get above 35- would it be wisest to turn these off to lower the ambient?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's fine. Incidentally, 30 is too low for the warm end for a ksb.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

ian14 said:


> It's fine. Incidentally, 30 is too low for the warm end for a ksb.


Hi Ian, Does it not matter how the temps are being measured and what heat source is being applied?

Andy


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Hi Ian, Does it not matter how the temps are being measured and what heat source is being applied?
> 
> Andy


No. 30 is 30 whether its from a mat, or a bulb, on a mat stat or a dimming stat! It's the same temperature.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

ian14 said:


> No. 30 is 30 whether its from a mat, or a bulb, on a mat stat or a dimming stat! It's the same temperature.


So, how about, measuring surface temperature of substrate. One scenario with overhead bulb, another with heat mat underneath. In case of the latter, the peak temp could be way higher than 30…… no evidence to suggest this was the case, but applying assumption is the mother of all….. and playing devils advocate 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

